# GOT MY CALL!



## Kate723 (21 Aug 2006)

I got my call this morning, and I'm going to be sworn in at the Fredericton armories this Thursday ;D!
My whole process only took five months,even with an 8 week delay on my medical papers > . Everything went well, the people I talked to were amazing, and I'm very excited to start my training


----------



## Thompson (21 Aug 2006)

Congrats! Good luck with your military career!


----------



## acclenticularis (22 Aug 2006)

Congratulations and good luck.  Let the fun part begin ...


----------



## MacIsaac (22 Aug 2006)

Congrats


----------



## SupersonicMax (22 Aug 2006)

acclenticularis said:
			
		

> Congratulations and good luck.  Let the fun part begin ...



Fun part.... Basic Training      

Max


----------



## Kate723 (22 Aug 2006)

Got another call this morning... Turns out there won't be anyone there to swear me in this thursday, so they switched it to next thursday.


----------



## armyrules (25 Aug 2006)

Kate723 said:
			
		

> Got another call this morning... Turns out there won't be anyone there to swear me in this thursday, so they switched it to next thursday.



Oh well  atleast you got your call Congrats. IT feels good huh?


----------



## Kate723 (25 Aug 2006)

It feels GREAT! ;D Counting the minutes...


----------



## Karl88 (29 Aug 2006)

I envy you. Congrats!


----------



## Chaz (29 Aug 2006)

Congrats
I know the feeling of waiting, I swear in on Friday  ;D
Can't WAIT


----------



## Kate723 (31 Aug 2006)

Just got back from being sworn in, I'm now a private recruit and very happy! ;D Can't wait to start my training and earn the right to wear the uniform


----------



## big bad john (31 Aug 2006)

Kate723 said:
			
		

> Just got back from being sworn in, I'm now a private recruit and very happy! ;D Can't wait to start my training and earn the right to wear the uniform



Congratulations!! Good on you!


----------



## Rice0031 (31 Aug 2006)

Excellent!
Good luck!


----------



## proudnurse (19 Sep 2006)

Congrats Kate! Let us know how it goes..... Rebecca


----------



## derael (19 Sep 2006)

Congrats and good luck, its great to see so many people getting through.


----------



## brett22 (19 Sep 2006)

congrats
 I got my call today too, headin to st. jean for the 16 of october infantry ppcli. Iam swearing in, in Halifax on the 4th.


----------



## club foot (19 Sep 2006)

Got my call today , Borden 29 Oct , anyone else?


----------



## Jacqueline (29 Sep 2006)

Kate, 
        that's important. Holler out the infantry!!!


----------



## commanderstan (29 Sep 2006)

congratulations for getting the call to join the Canadian Forces. I look forward to the day I get mine, but I have to get through the CFAt, medical, and interview first.How long after the CFAt do they book the interviews?


----------



## ThainC (29 Sep 2006)

I just had my medical and interview today, 2 weeks after I wrote my CFAT.  I was originally offered an earlier date, but I was out of town.


----------



## ArmyGuy99 (3 Oct 2006)

Brett22,  See you there, got sworn in today  00334 Medic  

Man does it ever feel good.  ;D


----------



## brett22 (3 Oct 2006)

Army guy
 i got a call yesterday and BMQ got switched to the 9th of Oct instead of the 16th. Are you going then ?


----------



## ArmyGuy99 (3 Oct 2006)

Brett22,

Nope I didn't hear anything about a switch.  Got my plane ticket and marching orders today.  They all say BMQ starts Oct. 16th/06 St. Jean PQ. And ends Feb. 2nd /07 I'm leaving for Montreal on the 14th.


----------



## copecowboy (3 Oct 2006)

Its only him doing the swich, not the whole platoon.


----------



## patrick666 (10 Oct 2006)

I just got the call this morning for my medical and interview on the 23rd. My CFAT and Security Check are completed so these are my final processes and I'm almost there.  ;D


----------



## auntybrat (18 Oct 2006)

You all make me so proud to be Canadian........thank you from someone waaaay too old to even think about signing up.


----------



## club foot (19 Oct 2006)

club foot said:
			
		

> Got my call today , Borden 29 Oct , anyone else?



Got another call today ......nix on Borden , going to St Jean now . Whatever, BMQ is BMQ .


----------



## NavyGirl280 (19 Oct 2006)

Congrats to everyone who made it through. 

I was waiting on my response from Ottawa (some medical issues to take care of first), when I was in a car accident that messed up my back and right leg pretty bad. 3 medications and a lawyer later and Im still fighting to get in with the MPs. Im hoping all heals well so I can continue with my enrollment. 

The best of luck to everyone. I'll be cheering you on from the sidelines. Take care

S.Bradbury


----------



## rocker23 (24 Oct 2006)

Hi everybody,

Got my call today!!!  It's about time...  lol...  Anyways got accepted for reg force Infantry.  Go to BMQ November 13...  Fly out on the 11th for St.  Jean.  Get Sworn in 2 days from now in CFRC/Barrie.  Anyone else going to BMQ for the 13th?


----------



## Kate723 (24 Oct 2006)

congrats to everyone who got their call! Does anyone know if they'll be on the weekend res BMQ starting at the end of November?


----------



## gnome123 (25 Oct 2006)

I hope i get in by then. Going for the same thing (reg infantry). Congrats  :cheers:


----------



## PARAMEDIC (25 Oct 2006)

its only taken 5 years for the wheels to start turning but they are finally turning.........YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

got my call  will be swearing in on  the 30th of october...going 031 infantry reg force....BMQ at st.jean on the 13th of november

will be seeing you there rocker..congratulations to all who have made it in.

cant formulate a sentence anymore, having brain farts coz im so bloody excited.

good luck to all hope to see you there.


----------



## rocker23 (26 Oct 2006)

Congrats to all...  See you there Paramedic.


----------



## Kate723 (27 Oct 2006)

congrats Paramedic!! five years jeez   that must have sucked...


----------



## xo31@711ret (28 Oct 2006)

Congrats Kate! Heck, I ( now retired) probably did your medical at Fredericton ( well, me or the 'ol' man').  Welcome & all the best!

-gerry


----------



## Kate723 (28 Oct 2006)

Thanks! I doubt you did though, since I had my medical done in Saint John  ;D


----------



## xo31@711ret (28 Oct 2006)

If it was before June 23 myself or the WO  did it. After June 23 my replacement, a Sgt or the WO. We do / did the medicals  at Fredericton, Saint John, Moncton, Edmunston, Bathurst, and Charlottetown; basically all NewBrunswick & PEI. We were quite busy. What trade did you get?

All the best

Sgt (ret) Gerry Connors


----------



## Kate723 (29 Oct 2006)

It was after June 23, I think  ???

I got infantry, which is what i wanted


----------



## xo31@711ret (29 Oct 2006)

Right on Kate723; good for you. I spent my first 6 years in the infantry (RCR) - some of the best  years of my carreer. Good luck & all the best.

-gerry


----------

